# Greens Lake Fishing



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Does anyone ever fly fish Greens lake in Galveston? Heading out there tomorrow to see what I can do. I usually fish POC area just trying to make a quick trip with the new push pole! Any tips or help would be great! Thanks


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

plenty of fish to throw a fly at in greens

get away from all the boats in the main lake and concentrate on the backlakes and bayou sides


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Texxan1. Hopefully will have some pics to post tomorrow!


----------

